# NachoRoot works on TF 101 Firmware 8.6.5.21



## pauljohnson75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just tried Jcase's Nachoroot on my original Transformer 101 Firmware 8.6.5.21 and it worked here is link to his posts
http://rootzwiki.com...s-jan-3rd-2011/


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ nice to know after i found how to downgrade and then use razorclaw


----------



## pauljohnson75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was going to do too but I decided to try this first and got lucky.


----------



## mattstakilla (Nov 18, 2011)

We should be able to use the viperMOD tool also, no? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Just got my asus transformer today. Will do update tomorrow and try this if vipermod doesn't work.


----------



## pauljohnson75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure I have never tried it


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

im not sure about vipermod either, ive got revolver rom and revolver parts on mine, im really surprised that rootz doesnt have much for our transformer, sadly i had to find all the stuff on xda lol theres actually 4 or 5 roms over there


----------



## baseballfanz (Oct 21, 2011)

mattstakilla said:


> We should be able to use the viperMOD tool also, no? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Just got my asus transformer today. Will do update tomorrow and try this if vipermod doesn't work.


I've seen some peoples say ViperMOD work for the Transformer.


----------

